# ComicCon Epic Fantasy Panel



## myrddin173 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just found these videos of the first half-hour of this year's "Putting the 'Epic' into Epic Fantasy" panel at ComicCon.  The authors on the panel are George R.R. Martin, Brandon Sanderson, Kevin J. Anderson, Christopher Paolini, Peter Orullian, Patrick Rothfuss, and K.J. Taylor.  They share their views on what epic fantasy is and whether they start with story or character.

As a Wheel of Time fan, my favorite part was when Brandon said something and Christopher asked, "So does that mean the Wheel of Time is never going to end?" and Brandon replies, "There are neither beginnings or endings to the turning of the Wheel of Time."

SDCC 2011 Video Panel: Putting the ‘Epic’ into Epic Fantasy Â« Del Rey and Spectra - Science Fiction and Fantasy Books, Graphic Novels, and More

Hopefully they find the rest of the footage!


----------



## Map the Dragon (Jul 29, 2011)

Minus Paolini, how sweet would it have been to be there for this and rub elbows with those guys?


----------



## Donny Bruso (Jul 30, 2011)

Whoever decided Paolini deserved a seat at the same table as Martin, Sanderson, Rothfuss, and Anderson needs a smack upside their head.


----------

